# racing pigeon trailer for sale



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm not selling this but I found it on craigslist, and I have seen intermittent posts about clubs/combines forming and consolidating, thought that if any of them/you are interested this seems like a pretty good bargain based on the what you are getting, would hold a pretty good amount of birds for the combines here in the USA.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/2042509265.html

Hopefully I inserted the link correctly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

wow thats huge


----------

